# doggy dandruff from grooming??



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all 
i have noticed the last few days but specially today that my 11 week miniature dachshund has ALOT of dandruff around her neck and behind her ears, parents have said it is because im brushing her, is this right? i have been using a very soft puppy brush trying to get her used to it and found it lifts the dandruff away, personally i thought it might be due to her collar which im trying to get her used to on and off throughout the day too. today the dandruff looked lik she had been out in the snow! and when i brushed it all came from neck and behind ears (she also had a spot on treatment last week im hoping it is not that either) if it is to do with grooming i will stop tho, 
thanks for any advice 
Have a doggy good day!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I doubt it's from grooming. Grooming is probably lifting already existing dandruff away from the skin, thus making it more noticeable. Perhaps you can try bathing her with oatmeal and aloe shampoo? It's for dry, itchy skin. It may help with the dandruff problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Daenerys, couldnt find that shampoo but found a just aloe one for dandruff shes super sleek and smelly lovely will see if it works for her


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

What food are you feeding her? Both of my dogs had great coats/skin, until I switched to a certain food; it caused some MAJOR dandruff. I have switched again and it's cleared up. I also add 1 teaspoon of olive oil to their meals, and give them a fish oil capsule every day. It does wonders for their skin and coat.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2012)

Im feeding her bakers complete puppy at the moment its what the breeder was giving her, if its the food most definitely will change asap


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

The ingredients in that food are very bad. I would consider switching to a high (or at least higher) quality food. You can order online, or go to your local feed store. I myself feed my dogs Earthborn. 

What you want to do is look at the ingredients and you want the first 2-3 ingredients to be meat, or meat meal. Use this site to help you pick a good food: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

Also, when you switch, do it very slowly by combining the two foods together, with more of the bakers at first, and slowly switching over to whatever else you decide to get.Do this over a 7-14 day period so you don't upset your puppy's stomach. I see you're in Wales, and I don't know exactly what brands they have there, so I can't recommend anything specific but you want something that's closer to the quality of things like Taste of the Wild, Evo, Orijana, EarthBorn, etc...


----------

